# WTB: OceanX Sharkmaster 44mm



## Filterlab

*WTB: OceanX Sharkmaster 44mm*


View Advert


Hello,

I'm after a minty or clean (or unworn) OceanX Sharkmaster 44mm. Either the Cameron version (preferred) or the rose gold version.

Let me know if you have one at a loose end. :biggrin:




*Advertiser*

Filterlab



*Date*

07/03/22



*Price or Trade Value*

300.00 GBP



*Category*

Wanted


----------

